
Michael Arrington just moved to Seattle - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/03/hi-seattle/
======
master
_"I moved my primary residence from Silicon Valley to Seattle"_

Hmm, that's very specific wording there. In my world, filled with tax advisors
and lawyers, this translates to "I'm trying to avoid paying California state
income tax on capital gains I will accrue in the near future."

~~~
javery
Very convenient that Washington State has no income tax.

~~~
blang
Especially if he is often on the road and therefore not subjecting himself the
Washington's high (I think 10%) sales tax.

~~~
endtime
I think it's 9.5%, same as CA.

------
kyro
So typical of TC to spread this sort of unfounded gossip without even one
quote or citation. Did they even contact Arrington to confirm before jumping
to publish this rumor? If so, one has to wonder why they haven't included
anything more than speculation into this post. Can we just finally ban TC
here?

~~~
scorxn
Sibling commenters please note that May 3 is International Sarcasm Detector
Battery Replacement Day.

------
davidw
We'll see how he likes it come _next_ May, after a Long, Gray, Winter.

~~~
luminary
He should have considered moving to Portland. Entrepreneur Magazine last year
ranked PDX as the second best place to start a "small-business." However, that
doesn't mean there are more startups (or more VC deals take place) in Portland
than Seattle.

Source:
[http://blog.oregonlive.com/siliconforest/2009/07/ranking_por...](http://blog.oregonlive.com/siliconforest/2009/07/ranking_portlands_startup_scen.html)

~~~
jarek
And where did you read he _hasn't_ considered moving to Portland?

------
samratjp
It'd be interesting to see if TechCrunch would talk more about some big
company in Redmond.

(Also, couldn't resist - this is like Dr. Frasier Crane's move from Boston in
search for "mixing things up"; Hope Arrington is listening to the Seattle
startups :-)

------
medianama
Who cares?

